

When I Grew up I Ended up Being a Writer - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2012/01/when-i-grew-up.php

======
mbesto
100%. I think a lot of us techies did great on the math section of the ACT/SAT
and very poorly on the writing/english section. (not that any of that really
matters) I spend a majority of my time writing now. Why? Because it's the most
efficient way to "spread the word".

In the times of a meritocratic information tech culture, documentation is
king. It's tangible, it's reproducible and can be easily transferred
throughout generations.

edit: grammar :)

~~~
kiba
I did somewhat poorly on math, but I got near perfect score on writing exams.

It was ironic since I sucks at grammar. Maybe sometime when I am highly
focused, I make less mistake. In any case, I did not put much value on my high
school math because they don't teach me how to think in mathematics and do
rigorous proof.

It's one thing to know formula and steps of how to do something, it's entirely
another to think math as if it were another language or something to discover.

